# Congestion Charge - Changed your routine?



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone is/has planning to change their routine because of the CC.

I for one will be leaving the house a little bit earlier (6:10 instead of 6:20!) for a Bracknell to Hyde Park corner journey in case the traffic is bad outside the zone.

Hopefully the M4 will be empty and run through Knightsbridge will be as quiet as an australian back road. . . fat chance!!

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just how quiet is it in london today?!?!?

Empty roads empty tubes - 9 people in the carrige on the jubilee line this morning - hence why I'm in the office at 7:45 not the normal 8:30 

Dave


----------

